# Sunsets or perhaps after Dusk ..



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been taking several pictures over the last few days, all with the idea of blending them together into panoramas .. here are some of the shots taken and some of the results the results. Since it's almost sunset at the time I leave work I have to "sprint" to my favourite haunts by bicycle to get the shots before the sun finally disappears.

All shots were made without the use of a tripod, but by using whatever was convenient at the time to try to secure the camera as steady .. some were taken using prayers alone, holding my breath and hoping that I wouldn't move too much. The shots with the church had the advantage that someone had left an old chest of drawers by a wall so I placed a drawer upright on the top of the chest and used it as a base to swivel the camera. towards the end of the run with the church I used a wall (obvious!!) or even had the audacity to stand in the middle of the open area and pray like **** that I was steady enough to get away with holding the camera myself.































































































































































































All photo's stitched together and exposure control (photometric adjustents) by hugin panorama software. 
I give credit where credit is due ..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . as usual . . great work!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It’s important to use the aperture priority setting on our cameras when taking panorama pics. That way the depth of field stays the same so they can be stitched together less obviously. But that presents its own set of problems, as then getting the exposure correct is tough, as you’ve removed one adjustment.

Good job here D_F. 

Ever thought about getting a small table top tripod that you can easily pack?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've got one but it's always in the wrong bag .. and I also don't have that much faith in it . had a nice little job given away with a photographer magazine back in the 70's .. but it had an accident a few years ago and I have yet to find away to make a sure-fire mod to fix it. 

I have my main tripod but need to find a large plastic or cardboard pipe to hold it. The pipe will then fit nicely in my backpack allowing me to remove & replace it without getting the tripod and everything else tangled up together. I have the ideas, just not the parts to do the job. 

Unfortunately where the camera is concerned, exposure is controlled by the electronics .. one of the reasons I would love to have an electronic version of my SLR, that would allow me to fix the basic settings and experiment. The camera I have is fairly old, very slow, and has a very limited ISO rating even on automatic. I can only adjust it for 100, 200 or 400 asa or auto .. and auto kicks in when I am using the Night Landscape facility. Apart from that though it IS a very nice piece of kit ..


----------



## BatGirlFab (Mar 24, 2011)

wow! amazing shots!


----------

